# How to salt Minnows



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok All any help would be greatly appreciated. When you salt minnow what kind of Slat? Table salt kosher salt etc? If after you salt them do you have to freeze em or just put em in the fridge? Do I need to add anything else or should I not add anything else i am sick of throwing away minnows and then later not being able to find more when the shops run out . I hope someone can help
Thanks


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

The best thing of that I know works is put them in fine sawdust ,like from a table saw .then put them in the freezer sawdust and all in a bag or small box ,a little messy when you get them out but they will keep great for a few weeks


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks easy

http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/tips/general/how_to_make_salted_minnows.htm


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks fellas looks like i am an idiot doing it wrong with just table salt like I appreciate the help gonna try the brine and sawdust both let ya know what works I guess


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

get 3 lbs of pickling salt, get a bucket fill bottom with about an inch of salt lay a row of fish then add another 2 inch's of salt repeat till out of bait or salt lay towel over bucket and keep in a cool place.


----------

